# gli headlight vs stock jetta headlight



## Deadballdave (Jul 21, 2014)

i was looking into getting the gli headlights for my jetta, the only thing that i really want from my headlights is the fog light in the headlight, now is there any extra wiring that i would have to do or does it just plug in like the normal headlights with no foglights?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

You will need a switch with a fog position - euro' switches are pretty inexpensive.

Then you will need to run a wire from pin 8 (NL) on the switch to pin 2 on the headlights.


----------



## Deadballdave (Jul 21, 2014)

i already have the euro switch, is there a forum on how to do that?


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

you will need to get a wire harness from ecs tuning for the fog lights. the issue i have with this is that when you turn your fog lights on they stay on when the high beams come on. In some states they are to turn off when high beams come on. If you run across any info on how to rewire the switch could you please post here.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> you will need to get a wire harness from ecs tuning for the fog lights. the issue i have with this is that when you turn your fog lights on they stay on when the high beams come on. In some states they are to turn off when high beams come on. If you run across any info on how to rewire the switch could you please post here.


You don't need a relay unless you want the for lights to go out when the high beams are on. The ground wire from the relay gets connected to the high beam circuit - should work just fine.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

dennisgli said:


> You don't need a relay unless you want the for lights to go out when the high beams are on. The ground wire from the relay gets connected to the high beam circuit - should work just fine.


I do want the fogs to turn off when high beams come on. In my state they must turn off.by any chance do you know what wire is the high beam circuit?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

The high beam circuit is 56a.

Golf/Jetta IV Headlight


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

ok this helps a bit.. are you saying the blue wire which is on 8 that goes to ground headlights and parking lights needs to be put on pin 9 ?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> are you saying the blue wire which is on 8 that goes to ground headlights and parking lights needs to be put on pin 9 ?


NO.

Let's take this slow. Do you have a wire from your existing relay that connects to ground?


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

yes ,its the brown wire coming from the relay and it goes directly to battery ground.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> the brown wire coming from the relay and it goes directly to battery ground.


OK - disconnect the brown wire from the battery ground and connect it to the wire going to pin 9 on one of the headlights.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

ok , now the wire going to pin nine is the blue one.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> ok , now the wire going to pin nine is the blue one.


No, that doesn't sound right. Which headlight has a blue wire on pin 9?


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

according to the instructions from ECS fog light wiring kit the blue wire is to go to the number 8 pin on the light switch.pin 8 and 9 are blank spots on the switch.Then the two yellow wire go to each fog light. so in essence there is always power to the relay and the fog lights.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> so in essence there is always power to the relay and the fog lights.


Uh - OK - I thought that you wanted the fog lights to turn off when the high beams were on. If you want them on all the time that's fine with me.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

No Thats exactly what I want them to do. turn off when the high beams come on. this has been a sore issue with me since I put these in about 8 years ago.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> No Thats exactly what I want them to do. turn off when the high beams come on. this has been a sore issue with me since I put these in about 8 years ago.


So why not try what I told you to do???


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

well that's where Im confused. me and electrical don't get along so well..now when you said connect the brown wire going to pin 9. there was never a wire there. like I said the pins 8 AND 9 where empty.. and the only wire there now is the blue wire going to pin 8 as per the ECS tuning fog light wire kit.
here is the ECS kit I'm talking about. at the bottom there is the pdf instructions.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/Lighting/Fog_Lights/Wiring/ES416/


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> you said connect the brown wire going to pin 9.


I said "disconnect the brown wire from the battery ground and connect it to the wire going to pin 9 on one of the headlights." Do you know where your *HEADLIGHTS* are???


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

ok so on the headlight "plug"there should be a pin "9" is that what you are trying to explain to me?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> ok so on the headlight "plug"there should be a pin "9" is that what you are trying to explain to me?


I already posted this for you once.

Golf/Jetta IV Headlight


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

ok pin 9 on the headlight plug is the hot lead. now putting brown ground wire there will turn the fog lights off when high beams come on? Im confused.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> ok pin 9 on the headlight plug is the hot lead. now putting brown ground wire there will turn the fog lights off when high beams come on?


Yes.



jlsgli89-03 said:


> Im confused.


Agreed.


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

look give a set of calipers i can measure anything. give me a schematic and its like a deer in headlights.. so here is my next question. what about the hot lead that is connected from the relay to the battery


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> what about the hot lead that is connected from the relay to the battery


What about it? Isn't there a fuse going to the battery 'hot' terminal?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jlsgli89-03 said:


> Thats exactly what I want them to do. turn off when the high beams come on. this has been a sore issue with me since I put these in about 8 years ago.


Did you ever fix this? Or did you decide to just live with the fogs staying on with the high beams?


----------

